# Comcast Promises Two New 4K Set-Top Boxes



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The 4K content puddle keeps getting bigger. 

Recently, Comcast revealed its plans for continued support of the Ultra Hi-Def (UHD) format by announcing that it will be launching 4K set-top boxes later this year. The new box, called Xi4, will run in coordination with their X1 platform and its UHD catalog. At this time, the only way Comcast customers can access 4K content is through an App exclusive to 2014 Samsung UHD owners.










The Xi4 box will allow subscribing X1 customers to “enjoy unlimited virtual 4K linear channels by creating personalized playlists from the Xfinity in UHD library.” According to Matt Strauss (Executive VP and General Manager of Video Service, Comcast), Comcast’s Xfinity UHD service will be packaged as part of current subscription services with “no additional equipment or costs.”

Comcast says it will add hundreds of titles to their current UHD catalog and library. Customers can look forward to seeing IMAX films such as _The Ultimate Wave Tahiti_, _Antarctica_, _Rocky Mountain Express_, _Fighter Pilot_, and _Dinosaurs: Giants of Patagonia_. While these types of films are fun for demo material and one-and-done viewing experiences, Comcast will also add more compelling content such as full seasons of Syfy’s _Defiance_, USA’s _Playing House_, _Satisfaction_, and _Suits_, and STARZ’s _Outlander_ and _Power_.

The bigger – and more compelling – part of their recent announcement has little to do with the Xi4 box and future increases in 4K content. The company also revealed that it plans offer a second version of a UHD set-top box sometime during 2016. Dubbed the Xi5, this second box will be fully capable of handling High Dynamic Range (HDR) content. As we’ve discussed before, the true game changers in the UHD revolution are HDR and Wide Color Gamut. High Dynamic Range is a display-specific capability that improves contrast revealing more layers of detail in bright and dark areas of an image. The technology is still shaking-out on the display manufacturer front, and Comcast customers looking to take advantage of the Xi5 box will need an HDR compatible television. So, for now, bookmark the box’s possible launch as intriguing and exciting, but know that HDR standards and display capabilities are still evolving. 



_Image Credit: Comcast_


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You know, this is a significant step for Comcast. They really can increase customer satisfaction if they will continue down this path. Even more so if they can likewise advance the audio spectrum. I suspect wireless connectivity will be next however. Which makes sense when you look at smart TV functionality. It only makes sense to have a central hub as opposed to STB's at every location. I think it's a matter of bandwidth. Be really nice when they get that figured out.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I have their X1 platform and have seen a noticeable improvement in picture quality along with great new functionality. I'm not a big TV watcher, but I think it's a good service.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Absolutely agree Todd, tech is advancing & Comcast it making a serious attempt to keep up with competition. I also don't think that we (you & me as well as most of our forum members that have theaters) do not utilize the broadcast programming available, but prefer to pop in a disk for a premier movie with high quality surround/LFE. Comcast *HAS* the advantage with the hard wire connection. When they can combine the tech with the audio, they will be there.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I certainly don't. Quite honestly, my biggest reason for being a Comcast subscriber is having access to MASN (the regional sports network in MD/DC) so I can watch the Baltimore Orioles...and a few of the other channels that give me access to other sports. Aside from that, there isn't a whole lot on cable that I don't feel isn't available elsewhere.

When it comes to movies, it's Blu-ray disc all the way!


----------



## bigbadbow (May 22, 2015)

Comtastic!


----------

